# How does one make an effective unreliable narrorator?



## FanaticRat (Sep 8, 2009)

When writing a character--protagonist or not--that not only provides essential exposition and lies doing so--or at least their credibility is questionable--but is also pretty much the only source of said information (like Rashomon or Portal, if you will), how does one write them as to prevent it from seeming like plot holes or continuity errors? In fact, how can I get the reader to doubt an important character's word? Is it best to use explicit evidence to show that they lied or are biased or are subtle clues acceptable?


----------



## nybx4life (Sep 8, 2009)

FanaticRat said:


> In fact, how can I get the reader to doubt an important character's word?



Considering how you ask this, it must mean you plan on writing this within the first person.
I guess what you gotta understand is that the character is basically talking to himself in first person. For a person to truly lie to themself, they have to be messed up, or in serious denial.

I guess for one, the character has to show that they're not entirely right in the head. When that happens, you also have to show something that the character notices, that can make the reader think of a different situation.
After all, to make a reader doubt the character's word, like anyone, they have to be shown to be not the person to trust.


----------

